# wanting to get into lamb....sauce questions



## bgaviator (Dec 26, 2019)

Hello,
After a recent visit to Texas de Brazil and having both leg of lamb, and rack of lamb, I am really wanting to try this at home soon on the Kamado.  The actual cooking of the lamb seems pretty straightforward, but I was curious what kinds of sauces you all like to use with it?  Texas De Brazil had a mint jelly, which I actually like.  But my wife and son hate it, and say they feel like they're eating toothpaste!  What other sauces could I make whenever I decide to try making lamb?  Would a chimichurri go well with lamb?  Open to all suggestions and recipes.  Thanks!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm a mint jelly fan with lamb, like applesauce with it too. When doing a roast or leg it pays to save the juices and do a stove top with reduction with a little wine, that works well. RAY


----------



## dj mishima (Dec 28, 2019)

Tzatziki is great with lamb


----------



## fatbastard09 (Jan 8, 2020)

The Texas de Brazil chimichurri is my favorite for the lamb when I am there.  I get a whole lamb every year from the local fair and try lots of different prep methods.  For sauce the best one I have done so far is to put some olive oil and greek seasoning on some chops, sous vide them for ~4 hours reserving a cup or so of the liquid from the bag, then dry them off (plenty of herbs still on them), put them in a cast iron frying pan that has been preheated to 450F in the oven, broil them for a minute and flip.

Once you have a nice crust on the chops I take them out and let rest to make the sauce in the cast iron.  Throw some shallots (or red onion) in the pan with some garlic and let cook down for a couple minutes, deglase the pan with Jamison Irish Whiskey (or your family fav) and let it reduce.  Add some of the liquid from the sous vide bag and continue to scrape the bottom of the pan while it continues to reduce.  Add a pat of butter after a minute or two.  Cook it down until it begins to thicken up.  Spoon it over your chops and have a nice hunk of crusty bread handy, you will want to use it scrape every ounce of the sauce from the frying pan once you finish the chops.


----------

